# karma?



## permentaly damaged (Apr 22, 2010)

ive always been the "shit happens" kind of guy than the "shit happens for a reason" kinda guy. But at the same time, iv always been torn between the rational/coincidental way of things happening and things happening because of the nature of the type of life you live and person you are. Im just curious on your opinions on the subject...


----------



## DCLXVI (Apr 22, 2010)

Most people misinterpret the meaning of karma. It's not do something today, something happens to you tomorrow. It's basically anything you do in this life is kind of 'evaluated' for your rebirth in the cycle of reincarnation.


----------



## tanya paschko (Feb 3, 2014)

If that's how it really works, my next life should be beautiful while I must have been horrid in the last life..


----------



## Odin (Feb 3, 2014)

If you want to change karma... you need to change desire. 
Difficult indeed.


----------



## autumn (Feb 4, 2014)

Karma, even if we're talking about the dharma, has nothing to do with a kind of supernatural bank account. I think of it in terms of causality, like ripples in a pond. The kinder, more generous, and more compassionate I am to someone the more likely they are to pass it on to other people. I am jubilated by my ability to help other people, and the kindness I receive in turn, but the two are almost completely separated. Yes, people will be assholes, people will cheat, steal, lie, harm one another and sometimes even kill, but the best weapon we have against these things is our humanity.


----------

